# Bands in g# standard?



## Vince Caruana (Sep 26, 2015)

Looking to play more in this tuning and I'm looking to hear what other artists have done with it. Not drop g# more of a standard kinda guy. Only bands I've known to use it are Cannibal Corpse, The Abominable Iron Sloth, The Deftones and Architects.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 26, 2015)

Ironically I'm taking my V7 to get a Lundgren M7 installed and setup for either G or G# standard today lol


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 26, 2015)

Anomalous.

https://www.facebook.com/anomalousmetal?fref=ts


----------



## warped (Sep 28, 2015)

My old band 'The Symbiosist' played in G# Standard on 6 String baritones:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3N8ZFwkoAQ


----------



## Bodes (Sep 28, 2015)

Or Ab for some people....

Assuming you are playing a 7 string:
Behemoth have some songs
Nevermore 


Plus you pretty much have a Eb 6-stringer and the list is endless


----------



## DeKay (Sep 28, 2015)

warped said:


> My old band 'The Symbiosist' played in G# Standard on 6 String baritones:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3N8ZFwkoAQ



noic ....!


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2015)

Bodes said:


> Or Ab for some people....
> 
> Assuming you are playing a 7 string:
> Behemoth have some songs
> ...



Nevermore is awesome. I know they have a song in drop g# but they stay in Bb. Do you mean the Demigod Era stuff for Behemoth? I thought they were in Bb that era as well? The satanist was an awesome record. I know they were in c# for that one.


----------



## Bodes (Sep 28, 2015)

Vince Caruana said:


> Nevermore is awesome. I know they have a song in drop g# but they stay in Bb. Do you mean the Demigod Era stuff for Behemoth? I thought they were in Bb that era as well? The satanist was an awesome record. I know they were in c# for that one.




Oh a massive durrrr moment over here.

My big mistake, you are correct.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 28, 2015)

Vince Caruana said:


> Looking to play more in this tuning and I'm looking to hear what other artists have done with it. Not drop g# more of a standard kinda guy. Only bands I've known to use it are Cannibal Corpse, The Abominable Iron Sloth, The Deftones and Architects.


Half of these bands never used G# standard.

Cannibal Corpse has only gone down to A#-standard.
Iron Sloth I need to double check on real quick.
Deftones used G# during their self-titled years.
Architects uses C#-standard with the lowest string dropped to either G# or F# (so it is Drop-B with the lowest string tuned down an additional third or fifth)

Also, the OP just lost all credibility because he said "The Deftones". THE. Who has ever said "THE Deftones"?!


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 29, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Half of these bands never used G# standard.
> 
> Cannibal Corpse has only gone down to A#-standard.
> Iron Sloth I need to double check on real quick.
> ...



Cannibal Corpse has been using g# standard for years. Go listen to Death Walking Terror, Scourge of Iron, Evisceration Plague and a handful of other material since KILL. Yes Architects tuned to g# standard without the c# below it and I'm aware The Deftones is technically "Deftones". Thanks for paying attention though.&#128077;


----------



## ChristopherG (Sep 29, 2015)

I tell ya. Youse crazy kids are getting as bad as fingerstyle folk players. Old joke.

Guy walks into a fingerstyle guitar convention. Sees an open chair with a guitar next to it on a stand. He sits down picks up the guitar and starts to play. His playing soon attracts a mesmerized audience. Finally after two or three tunes, he takes a break and one of the rapt listeners asks what this weird, wonderful, new tuning is.

He responds, "E,A,D,G,B,E"


^^If you get that, then you actually know something about fingerstyle guitar players.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 29, 2015)

There are not many band I can think of in G# standard.

If you do drop G#, you can play stuff from Exoplanet by the Contortionist 24th fret required, it was recorded with 6 strings.


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 29, 2015)

Vince Caruana said:


> Cannibal Corpse has been using g# standard for years.



Had to quote this for good measure. I've got no idea what made you say otherwise, EG.


----------



## InscissoryMechanisms (Sep 29, 2015)

Mournful Congregation tune to Ab standard


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 30, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Also, the OP just lost all credibility because he said "The Deftones". THE. Who has ever said "THE Deftones"?!



They did.







blah blah blah "credibility" etc. blah blah blah


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 30, 2015)

InscissoryMechanisms said:


> Mournful Congregation tune to Ab standard



Cool man. I'll check em out


----------



## gfactor (Sep 30, 2015)

I must say i don't understand trying to find music in a specific tuning. Why not find music you like and then figure out what tuning it's in?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't have anything to contribute except that Abominable Iron Sloth rules. Their singer was released from the mental hospital he was in some months ago, hopefully they're gonna make more music.


----------

